# Auckland Winter/Spring 2012



## jbrungar (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all

We are organising a competition in Auckland and would like you to vote in the poll above to help us select a date. Please choose every option that you can attend, not just your most preferred, thanks.

Josh.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2012)

I won't vote because my attendance isn't guaranteed, but later is better for me seeing as then I'd have more money and would be more likely to come.

EDIT: actually, I just realised that September will be NRL finals season, so less likely to be preferable. August 19 coincides with a League game, so that would be a good time for me at this stage


----------



## tx789 (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't say what will be good for me yet I'm in Wellington
I have Rugby on Saturdays (and August 19 is two days after my birthday (and the day before my sisters(who is 3 years youger than me, so that date is iffy)
Also being 14 I have to ask parents
I really, really want to go. I haven't been to a comp since july 10 2012 (nz champs 2010)

edit: september is better for me


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 11, 2012)

August 12th is the best for me as it is the last day of my holiday that I tookoff work, therefore I am voting for that date, but if another date is chosen, I should be able to apply for more leave, although the bosses will hate me for it >.<


----------



## D4vd (Jun 12, 2012)

By the way the most likely venue will be be a room at Auckland uni.


----------



## Dene (Jun 16, 2012)

Bump

More people need to vote. Come on New Zealanders!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't do the 26th but would potentially be able to make the other dates. Chances are the 9th would be the best for me.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 20, 2012)

More people need to vote


----------



## YddEd (Jun 20, 2012)

Im from Auckland (well born there at least) Im in Australia right now and would want to go there for a comp.


----------



## sonads (Jun 26, 2012)

Any of the dates will do = ) Btw, where is it gonna be this year? Same as last year or different venue? Thanks!


----------



## Dene (Jun 26, 2012)

sonads said:


> Any of the dates will do = ) Btw, where is it gonna be this year? Same as last year or different venue? Thanks!





D4vd said:


> By the way the most likely venue will be be a room at Auckland uni.


^^


----------



## sonads (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## tx789 (Jul 19, 2012)

Any more news on this


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jul 19, 2012)

I live in NZ but I can't afford flights right now. I would love there to be one in the South Island though when the cubing community grows more here.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 19, 2012)

TanookiTrev said:


> I live in NZ but I can't afford flights right now. I would love there to be one in the South Island though when the cubing community grows more here.



There a quite a few around chch and more a round the south island letting them all know those without tv advertising 


If this comp happens. I should go. I couldn't go to any comp last too expensive


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 7, 2012)

So this comp isn't happening, but we are still working on a comp, is December 9 good for you guys?


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2012)

I wondered what was happening about this one. I can't say for myself if December 9 would be any good at this stage; we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think my school finishes on December 7 this year.


----------



## jack852 (Aug 12, 2012)

What about one weekend in the next school holidays? ie. 29/30 September or 6/7 October or 13/14 October?


----------



## Dene (Aug 12, 2012)

jack852 said:


> What about one weekend in the next school holidays? ie. 29/30 September or 6/7 October or 13/14 October?



My guess is that would not be good at all for people at university.


----------



## jbrungar (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry I am very busy and the dates in the poll were the only ones I could do before university exam time. I don't have enough spare time to organise anything short term, so am now looking at organising a comp later. There are uni and ncea exams up until about December 4, so December 9 is the first weekend after exams are done for students.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 12, 2012)

jack852 said:


> What about one weekend in the next school holidays? ie. 29/30 September or 6/7 October or 13/14 October?


Asian Championships 2012


----------

